# Credentialled Community Language � Skilled Migrant question



## MrBadGuy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Credentialled Community Language – Skilled Migrant question*

Hello Guys,

I’d like to ask you all about one of the skilled migrant criteria called "Credentialled Community Language – Points" that you can find it on immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-applicant.htm (sorry but this site doesn't allow me to post addresses)

I'll make it simple, I’m not sure if I can get a 7 IELTS score in all the test areas, the average will be for sure 7, but for example in the writing I can take at least 6.5 (as you can see from this post ).

Basically, I’m trying to find any other clue in order to know if I can gain the 5 point that I need to reach the total score of 60 for the skilled (check the news, now is 60 and not 65 for skilled independent). One of my friend, who has the same career as me (sw engineer, applied for skilled migrant around 1 year ago), had 5 point more due to "Credentialled Community Language – Points" because (he said) he's an Italian master graduated which gave you 5 points like he was an accredited NAATI (????).

Is it true? Can I do the same? 
I'm an engineer (master degree) with 6 years working as business analyst (sol list), Italian, 29 years old.
Thanks in advance, it's very important for me and you are helping me a lot.
Marco


Summary of what I should score:
Age – Points 30
English Language Ability – Points 0
Australian Study Requirement – Points 0
Overseas and Australian Skilled Employment – Points 10
Qualifications – Points 15
Credentialled Community Language – Points 5 ---> I'M LOOKIG FOR THIS


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

You can claim those 5 points if you are a NAATI certified paratranslator or above. You have to pass a NAATI exam and then claim those points. You can check the NAATI website for details.


MrBadGuy said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I’d like to ask you all about one of the skilled migrant criteria called "Credentialled Community Language – Points" that you can find it on immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-applicant.htm (sorry but this site doesn't allow me to post addresses)
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBadGuy (Jun 18, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> You can claim those 5 points if you are a NAATI certified paratranslator or above. You have to pass a NAATI exam and then claim those points. You can check the NAATI website for details.


Hello Born and thanks for your fast answer.
You said what i saw before in the immigration site, so I basically agree with you.

But the point is another: why did my friend, who's for sure not a NAATI translator and who have my same background (sw engineer and graduated), take these points? He said that maybe the migration agent did the NAATI for him. How is it possible? I'd like to do the same...

I'm sorry for "repeating" this, but I think this is my only possibility to reach 60 points, so I want to try everything. Maybe there's such a clue that permitted him to be a NAATI without really being..... (He said that he didn't nothing about NAATI or something like that, so how did he took those point is a Mystery!:boxing: )

Thanks again, to you and your patience!
Marco


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Marco,

Well I have only one answer to that question. Earlier the points could have been claimed if you could provide a certificate from your university stating that the medium of education was a native language which is on the list of credential languages. Now that practice is no more there, and you need to sit for the NAATI test and get accredited to claim points. Also the accredition has to be at the paraprofessional level. So if you really want thos points, find out the NAATi exams in the location you are in. I have heard that outside australia they are very exp and also are held very infrequently. Also sometimes you might not pass on the first attempt and need to make a reevaluation request to pass. Thats just the info I have gathered by reading threads on this forum and some others. It might vary with time.


MrBadGuy said:


> Hello Born and thanks for your fast answer.
> You said what i saw before in the immigration site, so I basically agree with you.
> 
> But the point is another: why did my friend, who's for sure not a NAATI translator and who have my same background (sw engineer and graduated), take these points? He said that maybe the migration agent did the NAATI for him. How is it possible? I'd like to do the same...
> ...


----------

